# Anybody else loving these shoes!!



## bCreative (May 4, 2007)

I love these shoes so much and I want a pair so bad!!


----------



## pinksugar (May 4, 2007)

weeell... I don't like the platform bit. I do like the colours though!


----------



## southcitybabe (May 4, 2007)

I like the red ones


----------



## michal_cohen (May 4, 2007)

too high for me


----------



## glamadelic (May 4, 2007)

i could never, ever wear shoes like that. =O


----------



## brewgrl (May 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif weeell... I don't like the platform bit. I do like the colours though! I don't do platforms either, even though i am 5 foot nothing, i feel like i am trying in them... which is funny because i do love me some serious high heels- my argument with those are that they are just girly. i am out of my head, i know.
plus most platforms remind me of either a trashed out britney (in those hideous platform flip flops she's always wearing), or they remind me of gogo dancers (the clear acrylics, the patent leather boots, the in your face pumps)... not that i dont love me the gogo girls... and not that *those* shoes are at all gogo dancer-ish at all... i just cant get into the platforms.


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (May 4, 2007)

Those are soooo hot!


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 4, 2007)

Those are insane! lol.

They may not be practical, but they look great!


----------



## Sonia_K (May 4, 2007)

They look nice..but I probably couldn't walk five steps with them on. LOL


----------



## XkrissyX (May 4, 2007)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhh! I WANT ONE SOOOO BAD!...IM GOIN TO CRY! YSL TRibute platform. My life!


----------



## Ashley (May 4, 2007)

I think I would like them without the platform.


----------



## luxotika (May 4, 2007)

I think they are cute, but might be hard to walk in!


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (May 5, 2007)

Those are cute but I would never wear them. I do like the colors tho.


----------



## xEdenx (May 5, 2007)

Gorgeous.


----------



## vanilla_sky (May 5, 2007)

they look lovely, but veeeery uncomfortable and really bad for your feet


----------



## aykay (May 5, 2007)

Very hot. I wear high heels frequently but I think I may hurt myself on these!


----------



## angellove (May 5, 2007)

oh god! i love them...


----------



## Princess6828 (May 5, 2007)

I don't much care for the platform. I do think they are a little stripper-esque. Plus, I don't like suede anything for the summer.


----------



## charish (May 5, 2007)

they're cute, but i wouldn't wear them. the heel is way to skinny for me, and looks a little high.


----------



## semantje (May 5, 2007)

couldnt walk in those


----------



## chameleonmary (May 5, 2007)

sexy!! id definately go for the red ones, the higher the better... but... the platform looks a little odd in front...


----------



## alessaelizabeth (May 6, 2007)

The more I look at them the more I like them


----------



## monniej (May 7, 2007)

this is the "it" shoe for spring. the original is by ysl and it's call "tribute"! i love this shoe! too hot!


----------



## Liz (May 7, 2007)

ahhhh!!!! the YSLs!!!! They're HOT!!!!


----------



## Bec688 (May 7, 2007)

ooohhhh I like those


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (May 7, 2007)

Those are Hot!!!


----------



## SierraWren (May 7, 2007)

While I couldn't wear them, I could probably admire them on someone else


----------



## SimplyElegant (May 8, 2007)

I don't like the platform part, but I like everything else.


----------



## chantelle8686 (May 8, 2007)

oh those are hot!!!!

i would wear them under jeans or even black pants!!! too hot!!!!

I have the gogo boots lol they are heaps high, but have a thick heal!!! very steady shoes!!!


----------



## Colorlicious (May 8, 2007)

their kinda cute except too high for me hehe


----------



## pinkdaisylove (May 8, 2007)

Hmmm a little too "high" for me ;o)


----------



## KristineEL (May 8, 2007)

I would be like, 6'5"!!! But on someone more petite they would be so cute!!


----------



## chocobon (May 9, 2007)

They're hot but I wouldn't be able to walk in them!


----------



## KatJ (May 10, 2007)

The shoes are really cute, but I dont like the platform thats on them


----------



## ivette (May 10, 2007)

not my style


----------



## Bexy (May 11, 2007)

Those are really cute.


----------



## BeneBaby (May 11, 2007)

OMG! Those are tooooo hot. I like the purple ones. I could be like Prince!


----------



## farris2 (May 11, 2007)

I would wear them if I could walk in them


----------



## xXMelissaXx (May 11, 2007)

I LOVE the red ones.


----------



## CandyApple (May 11, 2007)

Huge platform, I recently saw Victoria Beckham wearing a pair in red like those shoes!


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (May 12, 2007)

i love them!

i have a desire to own everything reminisncent of either the 20's or the 40's and these just so happen to fit the bill


----------



## katana (May 16, 2007)

Those are so hot, I'm stilletto crazy! I own so many pairs all about 4 inches....I Love the black ones.....


----------



## Nox (May 18, 2007)

I guess they're cute, but they would be even more cute to me if the heel stopped a few centimeters ago. It's just too darn high to make it into my shoe collection.


----------



## clwkerric (May 18, 2007)

They r hot...a little too high for me though... I think I would kill myself in them.


----------



## greatnana (May 24, 2007)

nope


----------



## snowjesh (May 31, 2007)

looks hot


----------



## Karren (Jun 5, 2007)

Cute, but not my style....

Karren


----------



## Jacky Lucent (Jun 21, 2007)

Not into platforms but love peep toes &amp; mary janes!


----------



## pinkbundles (Jun 21, 2007)

I think those shoes would work with the right outfit.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jun 21, 2007)

make them patnent leather and i'd be all for them!


----------



## CandyApple (Jun 23, 2007)

They are so sexy!!!!


----------



## kakoy (Jun 23, 2007)

very cute. the platforms are in this year.


----------



## Barbette (Jun 26, 2007)

Very nice!! I love the red ones too


----------



## misshilary (Jun 27, 2007)

i would kill myself if i tried to walk in those

and i don't need to be any taller than i already am


----------



## Kemper (Jun 28, 2007)

*I like the concept, but I don't think I'd wear any shoe that has a matte/velvet finish, or a peep toe! I don't know why, but I feel weird about wearing peep toes [unless they're slingbacks, slip ons, or have a strappy or non-closed quality]... I feel like they should be either full-coverage or strappy and open! I'd be scared of stepping in puddles! *


----------



## Anaisa (Jun 28, 2007)

yea, cute , to work as a hooker


----------

